# Thunderbirds in Mcdill or Punta Gorda?



## florotory (Mar 5, 2014)

Is anyone going to the Airshow at McDill AFB or Punta Gorda? IF so anyone wanna meet up? Id prefer the Punta  Gorda show since its closer.


----------

